# UK Parental Orders ---- I'm confused



## zebbie (Apr 24, 2013)

Dear all, 
I am a UK citizen (naturalised), but living now in France (have no French nationality). I am planning to get surrogacy in Georgia, and I understand that I can get a British passport to baby, so long as the surrogate is single, and I prove paternal link through DNA test. I guess this will put my name on the British birth certificate. So far so good, but I realised that I need to get parental order (parental authority) even if I am the legal father, and I probably cannot go to the UK court as I am not domiciled there. In this case, do I really need a parental order? What is the consequences of not getting one? 

I guess I cannot apply for this in France. I cannot do it in Georgia as well, as Georgian law does not recognise the SM as mother, so if she is not the mother, cannot give me the authority. I hold another non-EU passport, but I guess this route is even more complicated 

Anyone can help?.

Thanks


----------



## DaughterofLilith (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Zebbie

Sounds like a complicated situation. Try these websites (in no particular order of preference):

Natalie Gamble Associates

Louisa Ghevaert

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites - and neither am I  

Good luck with your quest.


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi Zebbie

Your situation raises a number of complex legal issues and I would be happy to help if you want to get in touch and take things forward. There's a lot to cover here and various legal minefields to navigate. 

Best wishes

Louisa


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Zebbie

We work with lots of parents in complex international situations, and it's often a question of working through which laws apply to you, and how to deal with each of them. If you plan to live in the UK again in the future, you may still be domiciled here (we have won parental orders for a few parents who are British but living outside the UK) - there is more information about the domicile issue here which you may find helpful: http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/knowledge-centre/international-surrogacy-law

If you don't have connections with the UK and don't plan to live here with your child in the future, then a parental order is probably not necessary (and you should then look at what legal status you would have as a parent in the country where you will be - ?France). If you do plan to live in the UK in the future, and don't qualify for a parental order, there are other possible legal orders you could apply for too, although less comfortable as surrogacy solutions than a parental order which is designed for this purpose.

So - not many answers yet but lots of possible solutions! Feel free to have a look around on our website where there is a ton of free information, or get in touch if you'd like some more specific advice.

Natalie


----------

